

Mark Spencer pulled off Asterisk; now sets sights on avionics hardware/software - gbacon
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YLtJjaknEZg

======
gbacon
The home on the web for eXtensible Flight System (XFS) is
[http://www.xfs.aero/](http://www.xfs.aero/)

A big concern being worked now is how to build a community around XFS. Mark
believes license terms are make-or-break for this. See “Licensing Discussion”
at

[http://xfs.aero/forums/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=6](http://xfs.aero/forums/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=6)

